# Lowrider Q



## AusToker (Jun 8, 2006)

Hey does anyone know how potent lowrider is?? i was thinkin of gettin some of em. also i need a site that will order to australia that sells lowrider. plz if anyone can help it would be nice

AusToker


----------



## Reverend Willis (Jun 23, 2006)

The regular Lowrider reports I've read give it 6 or 7 stars out of 10. Try one of the Lowrider crosses. They are more potent than the regular Lowrider. I grew some of the Master Low (Master Kush x Lowrider). It had a nice kick to it and a spicey smell. I bought mine from Gypsy at Seed Boutique. 
I know it has been crossed with other strains as well. There is a blueberry/lowrider cross and one crossed with Matanuska Thunderfuck. Search around the web. You'll get a better idea on which one you'd like.

Here is a link to a forum that has info.
http://www.highbred.net/forums/index.php


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Jun 23, 2006)

www.g13shop.com sells pure lowrider and lowrider crosses


----------

